# Retracted fins and bottom dwelling :(



## kev-n (Jul 16, 2010)

Just set up this tank about 2 weeks ago. Cycled her and got the water just right.

2 days ago I got a Leleupi, OB Peacock, and an Albino Sunburst Peacock.

They've been bottom dwelling, hiding, and retracting their dorsals for the past two days. Appetite is healthy.

I tested the water:
Temp 78
pH 7.8
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrites 0ppm
Nitrates between 0 and 5ppm

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## kev-n (Jul 16, 2010)

btw... put aquarium salt in today. hopefully that helps.

I'm thinking that only 5 inches of fish in this aquarium could have these playful fish a little stressed too


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How did you cycle the tank? What size tank is it? Are you using test strips, if so they aren't reliable. Did you have an ammonia spike then a nitrite spike, because the symptoms sounds as if the tank isn't cycled.


----------



## kev-n (Jul 16, 2010)

susankat said:


> How did you cycle the tank? What size tank is it? Are you using test strips, if so they aren't reliable. Did you have an ammonia spike then a nitrite spike, because the symptoms sounds as if the tank isn't cycled.


I didn't use test strips. I used the API Master Water test kit.

I did have my ammonia and nitrite spikes.

I cycled using the nutrafin "cycle" for about a week and a half. And yes i dechlorinated the water


----------



## kev-n (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## kev-n (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm glad to see everyone is jumping on this.

Just an update:
I changed to a different filter. A HOB filter instead of the internal submersible filter. The submersible filter seemed to be too powerful.

The fish aren't bottom dwelling as bad (except the leleupi) and the OB Peacock isn't hiding 24hrs a day. He's out and about. The Sunburst Peacock is letting his fins loose a little bit too.

I'm at pH 7.8, and I'll probably get some coral caves in there to raise the alkalinity.


----------

